# Cameron Highland trip.



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

Would like to share some pictures which i took last weekend in Cameron Highland.

Boh Tea plantation. This is the one located in Brinchang 600 arches. There is another bigger one located in Ringet around 3000+ arches. Belong to a Scottish family named John bla bla bla.. (forgotten the name.) Since 1929. So all the tea plantation you saw are 70 years old +. The life span is 120 years.
























Died tea trunk.








Workers collected the tea leaves and ready to send over to the factory to process.


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

The tea leaves first sending to the 2nd floor to do the clean up. Then it will follow the hose and dropping into this cutting machine.
























Dryer...93 degree celcious.

































All the process of tea leaves done in Cameron Highland. Then they will send to KL factory to keep for 3-6 months and packing.


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

This orchid is bigger than my palm...








Unknown plants. Very small size. (Just like the mini pelia size.)








Unknown flowers.

















Jade Wine from Japan. Not for sale. There is another orange color type in Penang.


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

Hibiscus










































Rose








Green Rose









Closer view of Jade Wine

















Lady Shoe.

















Yellow Lily


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

Crypts look plant.









Forgotten the name of this... Saw it normally grow with bonsai.


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

Mosses growing on the rocks...









Emersed and Terrestrial mosses.


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

Red moss.



















































Turtles and catfish sharing the same pond...


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

Wow! The photographs are just beautiful and so very interesting. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

No problem dude. I am going there to have a jungle tracking and mossy tour months later. I will post some pictures in here to share.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Great pics...Love the flower closeups and waterfall


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

dom, you are making me feel homesick ... that is not good.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

amber2461 said:


> dom, you are making me feel homesick ... that is not good.


Marge, are you coming back soon?


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

hey don

I might be going home in December. ^_^


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Oooops ... I meant dom ... sowwie !


----------

